# Connie finally bashed



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Guys
This project has been on hold as SWMBO insisted that I install a new bathroom first, fair enough really.Anyway that is done now so back to the trains.
I wanted my Connie to look more in keeping with my K and to be honest never did like the Baker gear.So on with the details, most of which has been done many times ,and better by others.
Pilot shortened along with the front truck, although easy enough not a job for the feint of heart, tool box added and outside springs to the truck.
Steps , handrail and pilot lights added to smokebox with the headight raised as well.
New smoke stack made from steel tube and spark arrestor constructed using two large, 23mm, white metal porthole castings, brass mesh and some brass wire.
Cab moved back along with the genny and back of cab opened and new floor added,blinds added to cab windows.
Baker gear trashed and new stephensons gear made from the parts along with odd bits of brass wire.This operates by a striker mech situated inside the cylinders and is quiet in operation and gives a nice 'flutter' to the valve rod.
Tender body lowered on the trucks, real coal load added,not shown, coal boards and air tank and piping added.
Basic sound added using the board left over from an Indie bash and the chuff contacts on the rear drive axle of the loco.
I checked the chassis for free running before re-assembly but after putting everything back together.Nothing!! Still, checked back posts on this forum and found that it could be the sand lines fouling the front drivers.Checked and sure enough that was the problem.
Tender repainted with my trusty Badger airbrush and lettered for my RR,All lightly weathered and given a coat of satin clear coat.
I was really 'chuffed' to put this loco on a piece of test track and apply power.Result!!! it all worked and chuffed along nicely.
Hope you like the pics, will have to do something with the bell wire. 

From the flatlands of East Anglia
Regards
Bunny


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If anybody wants to send me their unloved Baker gear, I'll see if it will fit on my bashed Aristo c-16, lol


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

David, very nice bash. I'm saving this to do my "bash". THX for posting.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really looks good. I'd sure like mine to look like that. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

If anybody wants to send me their unloved Baker gear


A tragedy to go unloved.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

A very nice bash indeed! Are you going to use a number board on the front? Also, I love the suspension for the pilot truck! The Bachmann 2-8-0 is turning out to be almost as good for "bashing" as their 4-6-0!


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes Steve,just waiting to get some decals the right size.The Connie is a lovely loco as is and it took a lot more courage to take the saw to it than to an Annie!
Bunny


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Been wanting to ask this question for awhile: that fitting and pipe coming out of the top of the valve chest and going ? .... what's it for?

Les


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Good question Les.
I am fairly familiar with the workings of steam engines here in Uk but that pipe,which seems peculiar to US prototypes has me foxed.Its too small for steam so my guess is an oil line for the valves,perhaps someone more knowledgeable can throw some light on this.
Regards
David


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

oil line from the cylinder lubricator, which is in the cab


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Dave,
Well, at least I'm not alone....


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Mik,

Ooohkaaayy .... I thought oil was injected into the steam. Have I been hanging around the Live Steam forum too much? But now that you mention it, that's about as reasonable an answer as I could want. Is it 'builders choice' that I don't see 'em on very many 'bashes, do you imagine?

Les

PS Uh, then how are the pistons lubed? And while I'm thinking about it, did those pistons have rings?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 04/07/2009 2:46 PM
Been wanting to ask this question for awhile: that fitting and pipe coming out of the top of the valve chest and going ? .... what's it for?

Les



Oil injection. Original steam engines just had a "pot" on top that the fireman would fill with tallow and it would melt (from the heat of the steam in the chest) and drip down into the steam chest (the pot had a steam tight lid).

Then engines were fitted with some sort of pump to push metered amounts of petroleum and tallow mixtures into the steam chest (like this one).

Other engines had "Displacement" (aka: "Dead leg" and "Roscoe") type oilers fitted and do not show a separate oil connection to the steam chest.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 04/07/2009 3:13 PM

PS Uh, then how are the pistons lubed? And while I'm thinking about it, did those pistons have rings?


Much of the oil gets turned into tiny droplets when it hits the steam. It's carried WITH the steam through the valve, lubricating it, then into the cylinder, lubricating that as well.Excess oil is further carried with the steam, right up the stack and onto your new white shirt so your wife threatens to kill you.


Steam engine pistons usually had one or two wide rings.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

* Bunny,

That is a nice bash of a Connie!

I have two to bash, hope mine turn out as good.


Thanks for sharing,

Jim
*


----------

